# Cleaning logs



## ollie2k2 (Nov 13, 2005)

How do you clear the system log???

cheers

Ollie


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 13, 2005)

Applications > Utilities > Console

system.log should open automatically (if not, simply select it by clicking "Logs" and locating it in the sidebar), then click the "Clear" button.

Clearing the system log shouldn't be necessary -- Mac OS X archives and rotates the log files automatically, negating the need for the user to do this manually.


----------



## Amie (Nov 13, 2005)

ollie2k2 said:
			
		

> How do you clear the system log???
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ollie


There is more than one way to clear system logs. I use OnyX (freeware utility application) to do this. It's safe, effective and very easy. (OnyX does a lot of other stuff, too.) For more information, see link below.

http://macupdate.com/info.php/id/11582


----------



## ollie2k2 (Nov 13, 2005)

I have tried using console to clear the log but it no longer seems to work, and the log file is getting longer and longer must be a monhs worth or something maybe. I use Onyx quite regularly but there is no option to clear the system.log only the user logs........



I am using 10.4.3 by the way......


cheers

Ollie


----------



## macbri (Nov 15, 2005)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> Applications > Utilities > Console
> 
> system.log should open automatically (if not, simply select it by clicking "Logs" and locating it in the sidebar), then click the "Clear" button.



FYI - that clears the *display* only, the content isn't removed from the logfile itself.  Probably a good thing too.


----------

